# Front leg not growing/Are these Tinc. Lime Green(Sipaliwini) ?



## limp65 (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello all,

l got my first dart frogs -3 in total- 1 month ago and there were ~3 months when l got them. l've been told then they are "Tinctorius Lemon?(l think he meant lime) Green from the same pack.

l've been feeding them small flies dusting every day with Repashy Calcium + and l just ordered Vitamin A for bi weekly dusting as well. The biggest is hoarding all the flies and l try to feed the smaller ones more when he/she is not around so that everyone will eat arguably equal.

They were about the same size when l got them, but 1 of them is noticeably bigger than the others. l have just realised that the smallest one has a deformation, front right leg is very skinny and l don't think it works properly. Jumps are very awkward but still manages to get around and hunt flies. Although l think is normal that from the same pack not every single one will survive but should/can l do anything about it?

Also right now temperature is 20-21 C / 68-70 F is that too low for winter? Summer time it will be around 25c/77F probably 

Here are some pictures:

Could't get a pic from the 2nd one but the size is in-between these two


-Deformed leg smallest








First day








Biggest one, fly hoarder








Deformed leg smallest



















Just to identify, their parents/adults


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks like SLS, that frog will never recover from it at this point. Seller should not sell frogs like that, no excuse for that. Things like this are noticeable as soon as they exit the water, so it's not like it would have gone unnoticed.


----------



## limp65 (Mar 12, 2021)

Chris S said:


> Looks like SLS, that frog will never recover from it at this point. Seller should not sell frogs like that, no excuse for that. Things like this are noticeable as soon as they exit the water, so it's not like it would have gone unnoticed.


Thank you for your reply, l wish l could have seen it myself but like l said they are my first frogs. It wasn't even a shop, but a hobbyist who had around 30 terrariums with so many different frogs. What would be the right thing to do here? Should l keep it because l've seen people having frogs who are missing a leg or should l humanely dispatch?


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

limp65 said:


> Thank you for your reply, l wish l could have seen it myself but like l said they are my first frogs. It wasn't even a shop, but a hobbyist who had around 30 terrariums with so many different frogs. What would be the right thing to do here? Should l keep it because l've seen people having frogs who are missing a leg or should l humanely dispatch?


If it is eating and otherwise healthy, no need to euthanize it. It most obviously will not have the same ability to catch prey, especially when competing with another more healthy frog. If you want to keep it, I would keep in mind it may need a home on its own to really thrive at all. If you don't want to have to do something like that, I would contact the seller and ask for a refund/replacement and see if he/she will take it back (likely not).

I personally would euthanize most frogs at a very young age if things like this were apparent, but I would be less inclined to do so at the age it is now. It can still lead a pretty normal life, if you ensure it is babied a little bit!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You may also want to consider going back to the seller. When you bought you were a neophyte and had no idea that what you had been sold was not acceptable. The seller knew though, or should have.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

I would demand the seller take back and refund you for *all *the frogs you bought, selling a unhealthy/defective animal is not a "OK" thing to do and reeks of a selfish person trying to pawn off a defective frog on an inexperienced buyer. It's no different than selling a broken appliance as brand-new on eBay, It's a plain scumy thing to do... and you shouldn't accept such behavior. 

Then you can buy some Healthy frogs from someone who actually cares about the quality of the animals they sell.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> I would demand the seller take back and refund you for *all *the frogs you bought, selling a unhealthy/defective animal is not a "OK" thing to do and reeks of a selfish person trying to pawn off a defective frog on an inexperienced buyer. It's no different than selling a broken appliance as brand-new on eBay, It's a plain scumy thing to do... and you shouldn't accept such behavior.
> 
> Then you can buy some Healthy frogs from someone who actually cares about the quality of the animals they sell.


I think approaching it like that will get you nowhere, and most likely the best outcome from this is an educational experience on what to look for, and who to buy from, in the future. This isn't a mass retail outlet where you can storm in and berate some customer service employees...it's likely another hobbyist.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> I would demand the seller take back and refund you for *all *the frogs you bought, selling a unhealthy/defective animal is not a "OK" thing to do and reeks of a selfish person trying to pawn off a defective frog on an inexperienced buyer. It's no different than selling a broken appliance as brand-new on eBay, It's a plain scumy thing to do... and you shouldn't accept such behavior.
> 
> Then you can buy some Healthy frogs from someone who actually cares about the quality of the animals they sell.


Whether a refund should be demanded depends nearly entirely on the terms of the sale. If there were no terms discussed or offered, then the sale is "as is" unless there is legislation in place that says otherwise. That's not to say that the seller is in the clear on this, of course. 

If I were the seller and the buyer came to me in a cooperative way with this issue, I'd refund the value of that animal, and possibly a percentage of shipping, and either let the buyer keep it or take it back and euthanize it myself, as the buyer prefers and as is practical. If the buyer led with the huffy accusatory approach, I'd be more likely to fall back on the terms of sale, which for very very few sellers include refunds after a month. If the buyer called me 'selfish' and 'scummy', that would be the end of the conversation and any future ones, and I'd put the word out on that buyer. 

It is different from the appliance case in a handful of ways, one of which is that there's a serial number on an appliance, but a frog can be swapped out for an already possessed unhealthy one to defraud a seller unless there are photos of each frog from the time of the sale. I'm not saying this is what is going on here of course, but it does happen, if rarely.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

yeah... I guess... I've been scammed by online sellers a few times and have had some very bad experiences with "certain" animal sellers at expos and the like. But you are right, its better to try and work the problem out respectfully. After all even the women who knowingly sold me illegal inverts has turned over a new leaf and apologized years later. Who knows... maybe the seller actually made a mistake. Idk.


----------



## limp65 (Mar 12, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your input, l did contact the seller and waiting for a response. I am a bit upset but l don't think it was on purpose, l will try to feed them equally as much as l can, luckily they already have a different hangout spot in the terrarium and if things get worse l guess l need to euthanize it myself.


----------

